# My Mercier Aero TT



## BPDunit90 (Aug 15, 2007)

My Mercier Aero TT, which I use in TT's and triathlons. 

Syntace Aero Bars
Dura Ace bar end shifters
Profile T2 base bar
Rolf Vector Pro Wheels (I also have a Spinergy Rev-X rear wheel for racing)
I have a Forte Tri Saddle (pictured) and an ISM Adamo saddle, which I just purchased
Shimano pedals

I just thought I'd show off my baby. It rides great and the white paint looks sharp. If anyone else has an Aero TT I'd like to see it posted.


----------



## toybike (Apr 23, 2008)

How do you like it now that you've had it for a while? What have you replaced and why? Any problems? I'm thinking of purchasing one.


----------



## BPDunit90 (Aug 15, 2007)

I actually sold my aero tt about 2 months ago. It was a great bike but it was just a little big for me. Great bike to start out in TT's or Tri's. I replaced the stock wheels; Shimano R500 to SHimano R560. The R500's came out of true way too easily during rides. R560's are much better. I replaced the stock drop bars with TT base bars and extensions. I loved that bike, as it was my first dedicated race bike. I highly recommend getting one.


----------



## cyclist95 (Sep 23, 2009)

I know this is a really late post but I was thinking about buying one. Is it a great bike? Plus I noticed that you live in Ohio, I do too, Cleveland area.


----------



## BPDunit90 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Hey!*

Yeah it was great bike to start out in TT's and Tri's. I now have a Blue T12 with disc, HED3 front, and the works. I just simply out grew the Mercier. I highly recommend it as a starter bike. You can't beat it for the price. 

I live in the Dayton area. I race for Team HFP and do most of their Tri's throughout the season.


----------



## cyclist95 (Sep 23, 2009)

Where did you buy it from?


----------



## BPDunit90 (Aug 15, 2007)

I bought it on ebay through the bikesdirect.com lady. Easy to work with.


----------



## tone22 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have 500 miles on mine that was delivered 01/28/10 and unfortunately thats about all the time i have on it with the Norcal weather been hit an miss this year. I don't have mine set up for tri, just a standard bike that i get about 20 miles a day on. It is fun, but just have your upgrade list ready. The components such as the rs500 wheels flex all over the place, i am a sram guy so i am not a big fan of the way the ultegra changes gears. But with that said the frame is very solid and other than the shifting the bike does ride very smooth. I am 6'4" and have a 60cm and it is comfortable


----------



## tone22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok, here is my 1000 mile update since it has been a very nice month here in norcal. Creaky is the best term i can use. The shimano cables hardened up pretty good and now can hear them slap together, the RS500 wheels have been trued 3 times so far and flex 2 much. All of this doesnt mean that much to me because i have every intention of tossing all of the components that came with it. The main thing the frame is solid as hell. Even with that is has been an enjoyable ride so far. Would recommend this bike as a first roadie in a long time but will outgrow it soon as the wallet allows.


----------



## djhelbert (Mar 30, 2011)

*Is it worth upgrading this bike?*

I have the Mercier Aero TT bike and have rode it in several sprint triathlons with the default stock configuration. However, I have become frustrated with my performance in the bike portion of the race compared to other racers with more traditional triathlon bikes. Is it worth is to upgrade this bike with a better wheel set, saddle, aero bars, etc... Or should I just sell this and upgrade to a carbon frame triathlon bike such as a Kestrel?


----------



## jkuo (Mar 30, 2008)

Does the bike fit you? If it does, your performance issues are more likely due to your physical condition as opposed to your bike. Especially on a sprint tri, the bike portion is very short so a better bike won't make that much of a difference. I've seen guys on old road bikes pass others on full out tri rigs with disc wheels.



djhelbert said:


> I have the Mercier Aero TT bike and have rode it in several sprint triathlons with the default stock configuration. However, I have become frustrated with my performance in the bike portion of the race compared to other racers with more traditional triathlon bikes. Is it worth is to upgrade this bike with a better wheel set, saddle, aero bars, etc... Or should I just sell this and upgrade to a carbon frame triathlon bike such as a Kestrel?


----------



## djhelbert (Mar 30, 2011)

I have the 54cm version of the bike and I am 5' 8'' tall. I did have the bike tuned by my LBS but I have not had anybody size it for me. As for my conditioning, I ride at least once a week and go 15 - 30 miles in an area with significant hills. I also use my stationary bike and do some mountain biking in the desert around my home. I have been cycling for a couple of years now and I would at least consider myself average. I have come within a few minutes of placing top 3 in my age group but I am losing a lot of ground on the bike.


----------



## jkuo (Mar 30, 2008)

Without knowing your body proportions, it's hard to say, but a 54cm might be on the large side for you. That's more likely the problem than anything else. So maybe getting a new bike is a good idea, but don't expect miracles. I ride a full carbon TT bike with deep carbon wheels and while it's faster than my old road bike, it's not worlds faster. I picked up maybe 1.5-2.0mph depending on the type of riding I'm doing (more on flats and less on hilly terrain). On a sprint tri which is 10-15 miles, that's maybe a minute faster. You could probably get the same time savings by going through T1 and T2 faster or biking more. Or maybe run more, it would be cheaper to shave a minute off your 5k time than it would be buying a new bike. 

Having said that, new bikes are fun and if you want one get one. Just don't expect it to make a huge difference. To keep this on topic, the Motobecane Nemesis is a good value. I almost got one when I was shopping for a new bike.


----------

